# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تبدأ بإختبار تحديث الأندرويد Oreo للهاتفين Huawei P10 و Huawei P10 Plus

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تملك الهاتف Huawei P10 أو Huawei P10 Plus وتنتظر للحصول على  تحديث الأندرويد Oreo، فقد تكون سعيدًا بمعرفة أن شركة Huawei ستبدأ الآن  بإختبار تحديث الأندرويد Oreo للهاتفين Huawei P10 و Huawei P10 Plus في  أوروبا، وهي تبحث حاليا عن بعض المستخدمين لتختبر معهم هذا التحديث قبل أن  تقوم بإصداره لكافة المستخدمين في جميع أنحاء العالم.ووفقا للإعلان الذي أصدرته الشركة، فإن الوحدات التي تحمل البنية  Vtr-l09c432b180 و Vtr-l29c432b180 و Vky-l09c432b181 و Vky-l29c432b181 من  الهاتفين Huawei P10 و Huawei P10 Plus هي المؤهلة للحصول على تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo التجريبي. عموما، إذا كنت تملك الهاتف Huawei P10 أو Huawei P10 Plus يعمل حاليا  بنظام تشغيل يحمل إحدى البنيات المذكورة آنفا وترغب في الإنضمام إلى  البرنامج التجريبي للشركة، فبإمكانك القيام بذلك من خلال رابط المصدر  أدناه. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

